# Butt worms???



## evil_kitty77 (Jun 7, 2004)

We came home from work tonight and saw a few tiny worms around our cat's butt. How do they get these? Is it possible to get them from being with other cats with worms?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Those are probably tapeworms, they are usually passed through fleas, and you will have to treat all animals for them. If you have fleas, they likely passed to kitty through the fleas, and will likely pass to other kitties you may have. Here is an article segment from another post describing them.




> Tapeworms
> Holly Frisby, DVM, MS
> Veterinary Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc.
> 
> ...


----------



## evil_kitty77 (Jun 7, 2004)

*What should we Do about this?*

What should we Do about this?


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

If our kitties test positive for worms, do we also need to personally go to a human doctor to get checked out? I've heard of people catching their cat's worms but don't know much about it... how would I know if I had worms anyway?

Any idea? I'm scared.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

My cats have these worms. We were told it's from eating mice/birds etc. We get them pills and is gone like a month then it comes back. Only seen it on 1 of our cats, and she always goes to the bathroom outside so it's probably why it's not being spread through the litterbox. If your cat is outdoor it may be a forever battle.


----------



## catwithnoname (Oct 3, 2004)

You CAN get these same worms. You would know if you had worms because you would feel like 'crap'. Plus there might be worms coming out of your own butt, or you could cough/vomit them up. That only happens when you become severely infested. It's usually the same with cats. Their stomach could be full of them.

Although there are 'wormers' available at pet stores, they are for round worms, which isn't really a worm at all, but a type of fungus. You need to take your cat(s) to a vet. If they are kittens or older cats, they could possibly die or have severe health problems if you do not.


----------



## craig_78 (Dec 4, 2004)

catwithnoname said:


> You CAN get these same worms. You would know if you had worms because you would feel like 'crap'. Plus there might be worms coming out of your own butt, or you could cough/vomit them up. That only happens when you become severely infested. It's usually the same with cats. Their stomach could be full of them.
> 
> Although there are 'wormers' available at pet stores, they are for round worms, which isn't really a worm at all, but a type of fungus. You need to take your cat(s) to a vet. If they are kittens or older cats, they could possibly die or have severe health problems if you do not.




Roundworms are actual real worms. They look like small spegetti and are tappered at both ends. I don't know much about the Ringworm(they appear on the skin), so maybe that's the one you are talking about?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

humans cannot get cat tapeworms. (humans have their own tapeworms :x ). there is one type of worm that humans can get, but whether it's pin, hook, or round, I don't remember. I do know about the tape, because one of my cats had them, and the vet told me. also researched it on the web.

Tim


----------

